# First Print in Darkroom. Comments are welcome



## PhotoCalifornia (Jan 20, 2014)

So, I am not too thrilled with this picture, but it is my first print in the darkroom and I am super pleased with the results. This was taken with a yashica mat 124 in soulard/st. louis missouri on a small pizza place named Epic. If you are there I highly suggest trying it. But I digress, thoughts on the first print.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 20, 2014)

Hmm, not bad. From what I can see from a scan of the print ... good tones, blacks are black, whites are white, and no mud ... how much better does the print look compared to the scanned image ?


----------



## PhotoCalifornia (Jan 20, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, not bad. From what I can see from a scan of the print ... good tones, blacks are black, whites are white, and no mud ... how much better does the print look compared to the scanned image ?



a little less fuzzy in the midground. I diddnt use a photoscanner, but an old document one


----------



## terri (Jan 20, 2014)

I think you have every reason to be pleased with this one.   As Dennis said, this print shows good tonal range, nice contrast.   It's very clean-looking.   Good job!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 20, 2014)

You NEVER forget your first print! Good job!


----------



## terri (Jan 20, 2014)

Derrel said:


> You NEVER forget your first print! Good job!



I still have mine...boy, is it crappy.    And I was still so tickled.


----------



## timor (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome in "wet printing" club. Now you know the trill.
Tonality looks good. I am sure there were possible 11 more prints from that roll. All look similar ?
One thing you gonna have to work on is a good focusing of this mat 124. 

Give us specs: paper used, developer used, grade of filter used. Dodging and burning if you tried that.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 21, 2014)

Epic pizza and subs..........very cool. Have had many meals there.....!:thumbup:

Anyway......nice first print! Even with the low grade scanner you have a vice nice tonal range.


----------



## limr (Jan 21, 2014)

Funny, I looked at the picture and the first thing that came to my mind was, 'Good tonal range!' It seems I am not the only one to have thought that 

Congrats on the first print! I have yet to do mine. Well, I've done development of paper exposed in a pinhole camera, but I haven't done prints from a film negative yet. Hoping to do that this year at some point, though.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nicely done. There's nothing quite like a B&W print done in photo chemistry, just has a quality unlike anything else. You seem to be on the right track.


----------



## PhotoCalifornia (Jan 21, 2014)

webestang64 said:


> Epic pizza and subs..........very cool. Have had many meals there.....!:thumbup:
> 
> Anyway......nice first print! Even with the low grade scanner you have a vice nice tonal range.



Have you really? do you live near soulard? have you been to the market recently?


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 22, 2014)

PhotoCalifornia said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > Epic pizza and subs..........very cool. Have had many meals there.....!:thumbup:
> ...



I dated a gal who liked that place and we eat there often. I used to live near Grand and Gravois and I'd go to the market all the time. Since I've moved up north I've not been able to go as much as I liked too. But, when my friend and I restore the building he bought and we get our darkroom rental and gallery open, I'll live upstairs. The building is in south St. Louis at I-44 and Jefferson.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 22, 2014)

Are you going to register your darkroom on Ilford's site? If I was closer I'd be down!


----------



## PhotoCalifornia (Jan 22, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Are you going to register your darkroom on Ilford's site? If I was closer I'd be down!




what do you mean regisiter


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 23, 2014)

This -   Welcome to ILFORD PHOTO


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 23, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Are you going to register your darkroom on Ilford's site? If I was closer I'd be down!



Yes, for sure! 

It will have everything. A $35,000 Starlight color enlarger (has a BW setting), a standard condenser BW enlarger and a Ilford 500H cold light enlarger, all will print up to a 4x5 neg. Tons of trays, tanks, etc.....and a Jobo Autolab 1000 film processor. We are trying to be all done and ready to go buy June 2015.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 23, 2014)

Road trip!


----------



## terri (Jan 23, 2014)

webestang64 said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to register your darkroom on Ilford's site? If I was closer I'd be down!
> ...



Sounds like it's going to be an awesome space!   A bunch of us will road trip there for the grand opening - we shall christen the darkroom floor with fixer!   :cheer:   


(not really) 

  Excited for ya - good luck with it!!


----------

